
PHP 8 adds the match expression - brendt_gd
https://stitcher.io/blog/php-8-match-or-switch
======
ironmagma
It’s nice to see the language design team has gotten their ducks in a row.
This addition looks much more coherent and reasonable than the insanity that
was almost every feature of PHP5.

